# Type of wire for hooking up stepper motors etc



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all. Just wondering. Is ethernet cable ok to use to wire up stepper motors, drivers and breakout boards? I'm goung with a 24v system and stepper motors are under 3A each x 3

Thanks

John


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

I think shield wire is required. Do not remember what gauge I used, 22ga maybe...will need to check and verify.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Stranded wire is recommended. Shielded cables is best. 18 ga.

Bill


----------



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys.
I just ordered some 16 gauge stranded wire

John


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I would concur on the shielded stranded 18 gauge or bigger. Part of the driving force is the size, Nema 12 or a Nema 45, that will give you a better grasp on size, and don't forget to look at your distance to the source.....more than 35 ft or and you need to go up a size...I think.....:dirol:


----------



## Swdstmakershop (Apr 3, 2015)

definitely do not use ethernet cable. The innards are likely to be foil wrapped string and will not stand up to the current the motors require.


----------

